# MF 375



## pokey (Jun 27, 2015)

This tractor has worked well until the last couple years. I spent 8k to have Knoxland fix it( bought it from them in 2005) but they don't seem to be able to get it running right. When I start it up with a Kuhn 243 mower on it the pto shaft jumps back and forth sideways. And it screams. They replaced pto clutch and bearing. Anybody any ideas on what the problem is?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I suppose that you have inspected the mower shaft closely?

Regards, Mike


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

What Mike said. Do you have any other PTO implements that you could attach and operated to see if the problem is still there?


----------



## bool (Mar 14, 2016)

Can you describe "the pto shaft jumps back and forth sideways" and the screaming in more detail please.

Roger


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pokey has not been to the site since he/she posed the question....maybe they got a handle on the situation.

Regards, Mike


----------



## pokey (Jun 27, 2015)

Been so busy delivering hay etc not on computer. Update.Mgr from Knoxland came with a small hydraulic part. I had a friend who is a retired diesel mech keep an eye on him. the part was used and didn't work. Mgr did not bring anything to test pressure with. Friend and I decided he did not know what he was doing. He is supposed to come back with a different part but he only buys from Agco and this is an old tractor. Friend says the PTO shaft jumping sideways is probably caused by air in the system. Still waiting for MGr to come back with a new part. No idea what is causing the scream.


----------



## pokey (Jun 27, 2015)

To answer questions. the mower went to Chappell. they found twine underneath but said it was fine. Old NH conditioner works ok. the PTO shaft jumps sideways(horizontally) visibly until it is up to speed. Then it is going to fast to see anything. Implements that are not hydraulic seem to work.


----------

